# locating owner/frequency of a tower?



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

I've got a tower within visual distance of where my eventual new house will be, and I'm trying to figure out who owns it and what frequency it is transmitting on, in case it causes headend overload on my preamp and I have to get a custom notch filter made for it. But I can't get close enough to the building to see a name (and they usually aren't labeled very well anyway).

Is there some kind of online database one can query for antenna locations, frequencies, etc.? This is not a cell tower - it looks like something in the VHF or UHF range.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this is searchable on the fcc's database.. might be in the ULS. Try www.fcc.gov/uls , and I'll do some more looking for you as well.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a better link.... http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistrationSearch.jsp


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks, Neil. I've got it narrowed to one of two. I need to get a GPS unit out there to get lat and long to see which of the two it is.


----------

